# Carradice classic bag rack to try



## ttcycle (4 Jan 2015)

Hello all, having problems with QR bagman for Carradice saddlebags as the way they attach to the rails doesn't allow the correct fore aft position on the saddle.

Looking to see if anyone has the classic bag rack so I can try it before committing to a purchase as my concern is the metal parts extend high up which might get in the way and mean it pushes me forward on the saddle.

Anyone have one I can try?

Also would appreciate any suggestions of how to bodge the bagman so it doesn't atrach to the rails in the way it does currently. Can post a photo if needed.


----------



## jefmcg (4 Jan 2015)

If it's of any use to you, I like the SQR fitting, though it's probably a little heavy. It attaches to the seatpost, so doesn't effect saddle positioning at all. And keeps is away from my chubby thighs.


----------



## ttcycle (4 Jan 2015)

I did consider that but I haven't got the clearance to fit one without the bag sitting on the wheel. Same problem with loops


----------



## smudger-sws6701 (17 Aug 2015)

Here's mine. Didn't work too well with the Cyclo

loops, the metal hooks stuck the saddle rails! so I had to use my old B17. Seems OK hardly noticed it was still on there and had to look behind to check it was still on!


----------

